# SkylineOwnersUSA.com is back! (2 years in the waiting)



## Vandrel (Dec 15, 2012)

It has been nearly 2 years since we closed our doors to the outside world. Much has changed in our community as well as our country since February 2011.

The members of this fine community who remained faithful during the absolute worst times have come to the conclusion that it's time to start over. The events that transpired in the past put this community to the test but the members have spoken and are here to say that the government failed and will not shake this community, we're here to stay.

Past events and trials are now lessons learned. This community has and will continue to grow stronger with each and every passing month. No level of intimidation or pressure from the government will shut the members of this community up or force them into hiding indefinitely. Skyline Owners USA is here to stay, get used to it.

Since July 2008 this community has grown like no other. Starting out with only a handful of members from random corners of the internet, SOUSA sparked a fire that would later become this nation's center point for enthusiasts and owners of the Nissan Skyline family. I look forward to watching this community continue to grow over the many years to come. I would also like to thank each and every member who helped support this community during the events that took place last year, without your devotion this community would surely have fallen apart.

Best regards,

Steve
--
Owner/Founder
Nissan Skyline Owners - U.S.A.


----------

